# Buying Yamaha (or any other brands) from US?



## Frederico (Oct 6, 2009)

I played Yamaha LL16 and LLX16 here in Calgary stores and love the sound. The LLX16 sells for $1.5K here but many reputable US dealer sell them for US$1K. Even with shipping, it would save me $300. However, Yamaha restricts its US dealers to sell cross border. Anyone knows a Canadian dealer that can match the US price


I ended up ordering a Larrivee L03R with custom-installed LR Baggs iMix no cut and bone saddle for less than $1.4K (shipping included) from a US seller. It's even $200 cheaper than the factory E-version with LR Baggs Element (which is about $200 less than no cut iMix). Is it wired that a Canadian buying a Canadian made guitar from US paying US$ but get a better equipped electronics at lower price?


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

well..just about all musical instruments are cheaper in the USA.
main reason is that their market is 10 times bigger than Canada and so they sell 10 times more and can afford to sell them cheaper.

over the past few years i have bought several high end guitars from US sellers and even taking into consideration the shipping costs, currency exchange etc. i have saved hundreds and sometimes thousands of dollars. no b.s.
as for Larrivee, it is my understanding that they have moved production of a lot of their guitars to California now?


----------



## Frederico (Oct 6, 2009)

My Larrivee L03r has arrived! Surprisingly, no GST is levied! Saved $70 

All Larrivee's are now made in US except 03 Series.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Frederico said:


> I played Yamaha LL16 and LLX16 here in Calgary stores and love the sound. The LLX16 sells for $1.5K here but many reputable US dealer sell them for US$1K. Even with shipping, it would save me $300. However, Yamaha restricts its US dealers to sell cross border. Anyone knows a Canadian dealer that can match the US price
> 
> 
> I ended up ordering a Larrivee L03R with custom-installed LR Baggs iMix no cut and bone saddle for less than $1.4K (shipping included) from a US seller. It's even $200 cheaper than the factory E-version with LR Baggs Element (which is about $200 less than no cut iMix). Is it wired that a Canadian buying a Canadian made guitar from US paying US$ but get a better equipped electronics at lower price?


If you are close to the USA border, you can order one held at UPS or FedEx depot in the border city. You can pick it up there and bring it across yourself, only having to pay the taxes.


----------

